# The Adventures of Carving, "Green Man"



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*

Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.

Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


You make it look easy.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


A nice project tutorial for someone to follow along. Green men are a popular carving project.

I did a similar one once, but I called him a tree troll.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Very nice Dennis..and I agree you make it look so easy and I believe it is easy for you..


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


I once tried chip carving, Dennis and I made a mess of a couple of pieces of wood and gave up. I gave the chisels I had away before I came here to Canada. Now with seeing this, I wish I hadn't. You do such a great job and make it look possible! Thanks so much for sharing your step-by-step pictures with us. It is amazing how it comes to life!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


That's one ugy dude, Dennis.

Nice carving job, though!

Lee


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


I'm impressed great carving, can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Well, he looks pretty handsome to me, strong chin, good nose and high cheek bones, intense eyes, broad smile with supple lips . . . may be a bit more character than I can handle, but I'd like to have him on my side of the team than as an opponent!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Nice time lapsed work. too bad there was not a video camera taking all of those photos.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Gotta say I can't wait to see the finished piece… 'cause after seeing the high caliber of your previous work, I can already get a sense of how stunning this will be. At 17 inches this is really going to add an impact to the fireplace! No doubt about that.


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Your pictures really make it come alive…. I enjoy seeing your steps ~~~you make it look so easy… I can't wait to see it completed….


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Hi Dick,

I took a look at your tree troll, very nice. He seams a little happier then mine. lol


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Thank you Lunberjocks for your comments, he is a very scary guy. Maybe that's good since Halloween is almost here.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


*Dennis!*

I don't know about happier with your Bozo Face. <O}&


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Hi Dick,

I hope I didn't make you mad at me. Yours does look happy. But that's a good thing, also the carving I think is excellent, top notch carving!

Were as mine, I know is crazy looking, but I like that to. It's close to a copy that Chris Pye made in one of his books. He is one of my favorite carvers in today's world.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Nice job Dennis how long does that take you to do?


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Hi Trevor,

How are things in the UK?

It took me about 16 hours so far, with the drawing, cutting out on the band saw and carving so far. The detailing will take me the longest. I'm guessing about 40 more hours.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


*Hi Dennis!*

I like your happy Guy, I've seen a lot of them just like yours, that's why it's such a popular subject.

I'd thought of doing one similar, but I tend to try lots of different things,

& haven't gotten around to this one yet.

I think my guy is thinking about something happy, waiting to happen.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


I admire your talent! This post was so informative. Thank you!


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Beautiful work. Looks easy in photos.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


I love this post. Thanks.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


What a cool piece! Thanks for sharing. Above the fireplace will be the perfect place for it!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


Nice one Dennis.


----------



## JudyH (Oct 31, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Beginning Steps.*
> 
> Only about 1/4 of the way done. Showing some carving stages on how to carve "Green Man" This is really fun for me, just having some fun, carving something for myself. When I'm done I will hang him on top of my fire place at home. If I have the extra time I'm hoping to be done in about three weeks.
> 
> Size 3 1/2" thick x 14" wide x 17 1/2" long. Made out of basswood.


I like this project! Good pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*

Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.

The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Wow I can't wait until I can carve like that


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Hi Dennis. I love that you are sharing you knowledge with us.

Thank you.

Jerry


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


This is beautiful, I am very much impressed.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Oh my but you make me feel tired with the amount of work you do!!!! Fabulous job!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


very cool!


----------



## flatboarder (Jul 31, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Man, Thats Awlsome. What would I give to be able to do that uh. One day. The really nice thing about seeing this done is that it gives you inspiration and motivation. Is that the same thing oh well a Beautiful Job!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Wow you do a great job! I really love seeing all the pictures. It gives a great sense of how much is involved. He is looking beautiful! I am going to get back to my shoe this week and I will be thinking of your green man when I am trying. You are very inspirational!

Sheila


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Dennis ~ I don't think he looks 'scary' at all. Maybe villainous and… certainly mischievous. But I gotta tell you that this is turning out so well. Some of us might be happy to stop right there and say done but looking at your past projects it is easy to get a sense of how great this is going to be. Thanks for sharing the process.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Looking suitably scary for the season! Thanks for the lessons. Hope all are well down at the shop.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Very Cool, Dennis.

Nice work.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


*Superb!*
It looks great.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


fantastic project AND great blog!!!!


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Happy Halloween! It looks scary enough for me! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grant (Oct 9, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Looks awesome Dennis, can't wait to see it completed.
-Grant Brassette


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Looks great Dennis,and just in time for Halloween.You really are a great carver and I look forward to seeing it finished. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Dennis you are doing a great job at carving the "Green Man" can't wait to see it when it is finshed….


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Thank you Lumberjocks for your kind words inspiration!!!


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Absolutely amazing beautiful and it's not done.


----------



## TedAGTG (Oct 26, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


Hi Dennis, thanks for the warm welcome and remembering me from the Midwest WW Art Show. The amount of detail and craftsmanship in your work is truly incredible. Having seen several of your projects in person, I can only say that you have a gift and we are lucky to see you reveal it. Plus, you play a pretty good blues rift as well. Hope to see you and your wife around town.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Middle Steps.*
> 
> Just a little over half way done. These 13 pictures are the next stages on how to carve "Green Man" He is a little scary. I like him that way. I makes it fun for Halloween.
> 
> The next steps will include carving the leaves and final shaping up the face, and under cutting the leaves. Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


You are a clever man Dennis.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*

Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Dennis, amazing work as always!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


You are a true master Dennis !!


----------



## EricZongker023 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


That turned out awesome dad. great work!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


very nice and unique in its own way. would make a great gift for a vegetable farmer


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Great blog Dennis. You make it look so easy. Simply amazing.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Wow do you have an apprentice? LOL


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Man, the more I see your incredible work the more impressed I am. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Unreal, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Dennis, I like the expression.
I may try one of these soon. I dont expect mine will look as nice but the journey is the best part.
Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Wow o Wow, this guy is *AWSOME*........... fantastic job as usual Dennis.

Look forward to seeing him finished.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Nice work! Kind of creepy, I can just picture this guy looking out from the leaves, ready to take me down and turn me into mulch…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Dennis: a great looking job.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


You are really something else Dennis !!!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


WOW Dennis, wish I could do so well. I have been looking at Pyre's book and some of his articles for Woodcarving Illustrated. There are several others as well. You have done a stupendous job on yours…The face and the eyes are extraordinary….I will have to try one of these when I get a bit better at carving….


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


That's fantastic! My first and second thoughts were Wow & Wow, but majeagle1 already said that. Mr. Green Man looks like you've released him from the wood and from his expression he's pretty happy about it.


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Very nice green men. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


that is awesome..


----------



## mainerustic (Jul 20, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


I just discovered this Blog and I'm so excited! I've always wanted to try carving a Green Man, but I've been intimated by the scope of the project. Thank you for spelling things out and as a result, I think once the holidays are gone, I'm going to try my hand at it. Thanks


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


WOW!


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Dennis the Green Man has turned out completely awesome….. You do incredible work and your pictures are worth more than words….


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Awesome Dennis!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Realy great job, Dennis.

Lee


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


WOW! Lumberjocks I just looked at this blog this morning, and was very surprised to see so many responses. It's a great feeling to see such support, & inspiration. Thank you so much, it really is a joy, like a Santa Christmas present.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Excellent work Dennis. When this one is all done you should take a photo and use it for your avatar.

Great job.

Jerry


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Dennis That is incredible workmanship thanks for the masterclass
Best 
Trevor


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Too cool bud !!!! Your doing a great job on this Dennis, someday you and I got to team up on a stone/ wood combination. We could have a great time.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


You do awesome work Dennis!

AKA….......Woodchic


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Very inspiring! Thanks for posting.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Beautiful work, Dennis. Great post and nice pictures too. Thanks for showing us.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


That's not only awesome, but, freeekin awesome! Nice work. I really like all those green guys. I think this whimsical, mystical side is in all of us.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Dennis that is absolutely incredible!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Great post , I cant wait to see it all finished


----------



## zfriesen (Nov 4, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Thats amazing. Are you going to be teaching a class at Midwest Woodworkers anytime soon?


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Great tutorial, I think I would try it.

Jamie


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Hi Zach,

Thank you, I teach at Midwest woodworkers 3 time a month. You should give it a try?

Have I met you before?


----------



## zfriesen (Nov 4, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


I don't think we have met but I will be sure to sign up for a class very soon. thanks!


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Dennis this is one very excellent blog. So is the greenman.
Save this in my studies folder. Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Carving "Green Man" Last Steps.*
> 
> Approximately 90% done. These next 10 pictures are showing how to carve the leaves. Next I will smooth out the chisels carving marks with more carving knifes and small files. I don't want to use any sand paper. Because, I want him to look like he really is coming out of the trees. Then I will finish him with a clear Lacquer. So, in about a week or so I should be able to post him in the projects. Thanks for looking. And happy woodworking.


Amazing.


----------

